# Frage zu einem Tutorial



## Viviel (22. September 2004)

Huhu,
ich habe eine Frage zu Step 1 dieses Ayato-Tutorials. 
Das gut ist,  dass ich es garnicht verstehe  .  Möglicherweise ist "garnicht" auch etwas übertrieben. Jedoch ziehe ich aus den paar Zeilen nicht genug Informationen um den Effekt so zu erstellen wie er wohl sein sollte.

Wäre nett wenn mir einer/eine von euch erklären könnte wie das nun funktioniert.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2004)

Hi,
also ich denke dein Beitrag gehört eher ins Videodesign-Forum.
Deine Frgae bezeiht sich sicher auf den Illustrator Teil,oder?

MFG


----------



## thoru (22. September 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe benutzt er das Überblenden-Tool um von dem
einen Objekt zum anderen zu schließen. Man bekommt mit diesem Tool
feinere Übergänge von einem zum anderen Objekt als mit einem einfachen
Farbverlauf.
So sieht es für mich zumindest aus wenn ich mir das Beispiel anschaue. 


cu
thoru


----------



## Viviel (24. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DirtyWorld _
> *Hi,
> also ich denke dein Beitrag gehört eher ins Videodesign-Forum.
> Deine Frgae bezeiht sich sicher auf den Illustrator Teil,oder?
> ...



Jo und wieso gehört er dann ins Videodesignforum wenn es sich auf den Illustrator Teil bezieht ?


----------

